# MTH HO BigBoy wiring schematic



## dalershearer (Jul 28, 2012)

After taking the plunge off the layout onto the concrete floor and repairing the damage, I have broken off several wires to the decoder. Numerous calls to MTH has resulted in nothing short of frustration. They do not seem to be able to find a wiring diagram or they don't want to send me one. Twice they promise to send one but they never do. Does anyone know where I could find such information? I have searched the web to no avail.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

GunrunnerJohn, where are you?

This question should be right for you.
Does MTH conform to the same wire color
code as the other Decoder makes?

Here is what most use:

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search...r+chart&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I looked, but I don't have any diagrams for the Big Boy. I don't really do HO work, so I haven't really looked at those much. FWIW, they won't be using a standard DCC wiring code, because the locomotive has the MTH proprietary DCS/DCC board.

Do you have a specific MTH product number for the Big Boy?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If John can't help you we are in trouble.

Let's take it one at a time.

Check the decoder color code chart from the link
I posted against the wire color codes on your decoder.
If they are the same then you could try connecting
them accordingly.

If they don't match, or you still have concerns, here is
the MTH link. You could contact them for a wire color
code chart.

http://mthtrains.com/news/068

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a schematic for the PS/3 HO Challenger, will that help? I suspect many of the HO sets are using the same basic wiring. There are no wire colors on the schematic.


----------



## dalershearer (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Guys, you have sent me in the right direction. Hope to be able to figure it out from here.


----------

